# Canon st-e3-rt problem



## pyxismx (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi there

I have a problem with my Canon st-e3-rt, I use it with my Canon 5d mk3 and 2 600ex-rt

I have experienced that the flashes don't flash when I release the shutter, the connection to the flashes work fine when I push the test button, its like the camera and the st-e3-rt are not connected...but if I put a flash directly on the camera, all is good, both as master releasing a slave, or on its own.

I have tried to clean all contacts, and I have repeatedly changed between the st-e3-rt and the flash on its own, the flash always work, but the st-e3-rt still wont release the flashes via the camera, only with the testbutton....

anyone have any idea if the camera...or the st-e3-rt is faulty?? or did I miss some setting, it used to work fine, have I accidently changed some settings???


Best

Klaus


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 18, 2015)

pyxismx said:


> anyone have any idea if the camera...or the st-e3-rt is faulty?? or did I miss some setting, it used to work fine, have I accidently changed some settings???



Strange, no solution except a faulty st-e3 to camera contact springs to my mind - try resetting all settings to default to be sure. If you have access to another eos camera, try it there to debug the problem.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 18, 2015)

Tried new batteries?


----------



## Jim Saunders (Feb 18, 2015)

Check that the ST-E3-RT is seated all the way on the hotshoe, I've had occasion where a flash was seated well enough to fire the flash as if it was set on manual but not well enough to get all the electrical contacts to mate so it would fire in ettl. I did learn a lot about manual flash before I figured that one out though...

Try one flash on your camera as master and one as a slave; if that works then it suggests you camera isn't talking to your transmitter.

Jim


----------



## pyxismx (Feb 20, 2015)

thanks for all inputs, i tried the st-e3-st on a bortowed 40d, it worked fine......put it back on my 5d and it was dead...resat all camera functions, and love and behold it is now working again.....i really cant think of a setting that would do this, any thoughts? warrenty is running out in a few months so i will do some extencive testing the next couple of weeks....


Best wishes, and thanks for your help


Klaus


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 20, 2015)

pyxismx said:


> i really cant think of a setting that would do this, any thoughts?



Um, the "Flash firing: Disable" setting springs to mind :-> ... you can find it in the "External Speedlite Control" menu.


----------



## Sven_22 (Feb 20, 2015)

Don't want to sound like a broken record but did you try new batteries like neuroanatomist said? I was shooting one day and same thing happened to me, test fire would work, but it wouldn't fire 2 600 ex-rt's when I pressed the shutter, I was freaking out. Wife changed batteries in the St-e3 and bam, back up and running. (With the 5d iii as well)


----------



## pyxismx (Feb 21, 2015)

@Marsu42 well, but then a single 600 flash shouldn't work either...and It did

@ Sven_22 no worries  yes tried bran new batteries twice, same result....


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 21, 2015)

The contacts that usually need cleaning are always forgotten. They are not the ones on the bottom of the ST-E3-RT (or any other flash/trigger) they are the grounding springs that are in the grooves on the sides, if these lose their spring or get some dirt on them then you will get misfires. This can usually be confirmed by putting your hand on the hotshoe mounted evice and twisting it slightly, often this makes it fire consistently and is a sure sign the grounding springs are the problem.

I just looked at my ST-E3-RT and noticed there is only one earth spring connector on the right side, camera shutter release side, of it just above the metal shoe plate.


----------



## pyxismx (Feb 25, 2015)

@privatebydesign...you are right I did not clean the ground...I will keep your advice in mind if the problem happens again, it dosent really explain why it all worked after resetting the camera settings...the st-e3-rt was not touched-

Thanks for your input 

Klaus


----------

